# Looking for opinions on Browning slug gun



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Looking to get a different slug gun. I am looking at either a Browning Gold, or a Browning BPS.

Anyone had any experience with the BPS? Not looking for opinions on other brands, it will be one of these, not sure I want to spend the extra on the Gold. Also it will be wood, no synthetic


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Kelly Hannan said:


> Looking to get a different slug gun. I am looking at either a Browning Gold, or a Browning BPS.
> 
> Anyone had any experience with the BPS? Not looking for opinions on other brands, it will be one of these, not sure I want to spend the extra on the Gold. Also it will be wood, no synthetic


Why does it have to be one of these? Can you get a deal on a Browing?

Are you only using it for deer hunting?

Because you could buy a very accurate bolt action shotgun for pretty cheap.

I always go Synthetic, not that I beat my guns up, but they get used. Synthetic stands up well to anything, no maintenance, and importantly for a deer rifle, no swelling of the stock so you will remain more accurate.


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

I'd go with the BPS. The action is more dependable, the bottom eject and top tang safety makes it user friendly for both right and left handed shooters. (if you ever decide to sell it thats a good resale point). And the price is more affordable than the jamming gold. When you order it with a rifled barrel it will be the same barrel so paying more for the gold likely won't increase accuracy.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

to start with it doesn't have to be one of these, but it will not be an 870 or 11-87. 
I have synthetic, don't like it and have gotten rid of all the other guns that were syn. 
I haven't been able to locate a replacement stock for my syn. slug gun, so I want to replace the gun.
I have another Browning and love it, so that would be my first choice, had my hands on both a gold and a BPS this weekend, really like the feel.

I hadn't really thought about a bolt gun, thanks for bringing that up, will definately check into that.
Slug gun only, have a nice shotgun for everything else. Don't Duck or Goose hunt, so don't need a combo.

Thanks for the reply, opinions are very important


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

If you are open to other options, you may want to consider the Ithaca Deerslayer, pretty much the original slug gun.

http://www.ithacagun.com/deerslayer2.html

http://www.ithacagun.com/deerslayer3.html


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

http://www.savagearms.com/210f.htm

This is the slug gun I have, topped with a Leupold Fixed-4.

It's a not bad on the recoil and it's very accurate. You can probably pick up a new one for $300-$400. Maybe less.

I really like it.

Specialty Series Rifle/Shotguns
Model 210F Slug Warrior
Caliber
12 GA Slug Gun; Chambered for 3" shells
Overall Length
44.75"
Barrel Length
24"
Weight
7.5 lbs
Magazine Capacity
2 rounds
Stock
Black synthetic with positive checkering
Sights
Drilled and tapped, 1-piece scope mount included
Features
Blued barreled action, free-floating and button-rifled barrel, internal magazine, controlled round feed bolt with oversized bolt handle, and swivel studs.
Suggested Retail
$587.00


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

wish the Savage bolt had a wood stock, may have to check a little closer on it.

The Ithica is an attractive looking gun, going to do a little more research. I have installed a new Limbsaver recoil pad on my 1300, maybe that will help.
I am pretty sure if I get a new gun it will have a Nikon 2-7 with bullet drop


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Kelly Hannan said:


> wish the Savage bolt had a wood stock, may have to check a little closer on it.
> 
> The Ithica is an attractive looking gun, going to do a little more research. I have installed a new Limbsaver recoil pad on my 1300, maybe that will help.
> I am pretty sure if I get a new gun it will have a Nikon 2-7 with bullet drop


No wood stock for the Savage that I know of.

I'm more of a form follows function kind of guy, so I don't mind how it looks as much.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I'm all about function also, looks aren't really important. I don't like the feel of syn. plus I think there is more felt recoil with syn. and that's what I'm trying to get away from. I do like the Savage bolt, and may lean that direction.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Kelly Hannan said:


> I'm all about function also, looks aren't really important. I don't like the feel of syn. plus I think there is more felt recoil with syn. and that's what I'm trying to get away from. I do like the Savage bolt, and may lean that direction.


I don't think you'll be dissappointed. Savage's are also known for their out of the box accuracy.

If you get one, you won't be dissapponted.

Plus, a dedicated shotgun like this, you have to worry less about zero with the barrel moving or being taken off.

Not the funnest to shoot of of the bench too many times, but what shotgun is with slugs?

Good luck, tell us what you go with.

:sniper:


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

Kelly, Browning also made an abolt slug gun. You may want to look at that. I don't remember any coming in wood is the only thing that you may not like.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

the A-bolt slug is about $800, if I'm gonna spend that much I will buy the Gold and not have to worry about recoil.

That's what started all of this. I was bench testing some new slugs, shot 2 and had to quit. I know whimpy, whimpy, whimpy. But I also caught myself flinching the trigger. Can't have that, so I'm looking for less recoil, but not less performance. I know about the reduced recoil slugs, but I'm pretty happy with the ones I have.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Kelly Hannan said:


> the A-bolt slug is about $800, if I'm gonna spend that much I will buy the Gold and not have to worry about recoil.
> 
> That's what started all of this. I was bench testing some new slugs, shot 2 and had to quit. I know whimpy, whimpy, whimpy. But I also caught myself flinching the trigger. Can't have that, so I'm looking for less recoil, but not less performance. I know about the reduced recoil slugs, but I'm pretty happy with the ones I have.


There's also supposed to be some recoil pad that does amazing things. I think it's called a "Limbsaver", but I'm not sure.

I shoot a .338 for elk and deer and I don't enjoy doing more then 6 shots off of the bench with it.....however, when I hunt I know it doesn't take more then one shot.

So I don't mind that it hurts too much to shoot off the bench much, because when I shoot it in the fields it's only once.

It'd try the limbsaver pad when you shoot the bench and see how that goes. It's a cheap fix.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I bought one last weekend, $35. The next step is a wood stock, then a new gun.

My gun doesn't bother me while hunting, probably all the extra clothes. For some reason, warm weather t-shirt maybe, it really hit me hard last week. Never had this gun do that. Old age probably. But I can't be jumping the trigger, can't afford a miss or wounded animal. I take great pride in my shooting ability, and this isn't good.

Thanks for the info though


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Kelly Hannan said:


> I bought one last weekend, $35. The next step is a wood stock, then a new gun.
> 
> My gun doesn't bother me while hunting, probably all the extra clothes. For some reason, warm weather t-shirt maybe, it really hit me hard last week. Never had this gun do that. Old age probably. But I can't be jumping the trigger, can't afford a miss or wounded animal. I take great pride in my shooting ability, and this isn't good.
> 
> Thanks for the info though


No, I've been there there too man. Every once and awhile shooting 3 1/2 in mags for goose, one shot really pounds me (probably not tight in the shoulder) and I "Geez, that hurt a lot."

lol

Maybe old age too.

They also have stocks that have built in recoild reducer mechanisms. You maybe interested in those too. I think those are supposed to absorb a tremendous amount of recoil too. (At least as advertised. lol)


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Id get the gold. Ive seen BPS's jam or not feed shells just as often as ive seen golds jam. That way you'll have less recoil and faster follow ups.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

USAlx50 said:


> Id get the gold. Ive seen BPS's jam or not feed shells just as often as ive seen golds jam. That way you'll have less recoil and faster follow ups.


Man, I was walking out of the woods in Rochester, MN, after a long day of hunting with my brother and what do you know, where standing in the middle of a cut and tractored (don't know what to call it, but it was all mud, no cornstalks accept laying all chopped up) cornfield and I see something running right at us.

Then I realize it's 2 deer. One was a really nice mature 6 point buck and a doe. I shoulder my bolt action Savage 110 and go thru 3 shots faster then you can shoot with an auto almost. The deer was at a full run going across and I shot behind him every shot.

Once I finished my last shot the buck stopped and looked at me.....15 yards away. I tried to reload, but the buck and doe just sauntered off into the woods at a trot, as if he knew that I was out of shells.

O, well, it's the ones you miss that you remember.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

been there, had that happen last year.

I am leaning towards the Gold, don't like the price. Will wait untill I get achance to shoot the Limbsaver pad


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

kelly, 
try a caldwell leadsled. i sure like mine. no more kick. sure will help the kids to not develop a flinch.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

The golds are goin for $899 with a $100 mail in rebate @cabelas and I think the bps's have a $75 rebate on them


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

gonna have to go back to Cabelas, was just there, they didn't tell me about the rebate.


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

Kelly Hannan said:


> I am leaning towards the Gold, don't like the price. Will wait untill I get achance to shoot the Limbsaver pad


those pads are nice, and are 28.99$ at sportsman's.... makes a difference for sure! i'll be putting one on my rifle sometime as well


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Limbsaver recoil pads are great, made a world of difference.

Went to purchase a new gun today, nobody had one so I will keep the 1300 for this year. Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

I shoot a wood grain BPS for a slug gun with a slug barrel and love it. I actually own two of them but the other is my bird gun. I have never had anything major go wrong with them. Ive had it jam before but not on a regular basis by any means.


----------

